# LaMancha doeling-What do you think?



## twokidsandafarm

Ok, so I'm thinking about buying this purebred ADGA reg. LaMancha doeling. 
Her dam- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001553153. 
Her sire- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001667149

What do you think about her conformation and genetics. They are asking $300.

The doeling








Her mother








Her sire








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## nchen7

udder pics?

doeling looks like she has a short, steep rump and weak chine. she's nice and long though.

I don't like how it seems like they purposefully set up the goats uphill. they should be on flat ground to really get a sense of what their topline looks like. my goats have terrible conformation, and when they have their front feet elevated, they look like they have a much flatter topline..... that's just my :2cents:


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I'm waiting for them to send me udder pics. Anyway...here's another doeling they are offering for sale. Asking $300 also. It doesn't help in the pic that she isn't placed. Please critique this doeling too if you can! 

Dam- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001593301

Sire- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001667149

The doeling








Her dam








Her sire








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## ksalvagno

They both are really cute.


----------



## Emzi00

Without seeing udder pics, I definitely wouldn't pay $300 for either. Even if the udders were fantastic, I still don't think I would pay that much (and it's not just because I'm cheap).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. That's hard.. I like the second does dam better (body wise) and there are things I like and don't like about both the doe kids... I'd wait to see udder pics and go from there


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Ok, hmmm, I just found another doeling from another farm. Sorry for the overload of pics and questions.
ADGA reg. purebred doeling. They are asking $300. I personally like this doeling more than the others.

Her dam- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001567932

Her sire- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001511177

The doeling








Her dam








Her sire








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## goathiker

The second does pedigree is better on paper.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> udder pics?
> 
> doeling looks like she has a short, steep rump and weak chine. she's nice and long though.
> 
> I don't like how it seems like they purposefully set up the goats uphill. they should be on flat ground to really get a sense of what their topline looks like. my goats have terrible conformation, and when they have their front feet elevated, they look like they have a much flatter topline..... that's just my :2cents:


I was thinking the same thing Ni~every pic they "happen" to be going uphill...maybe I'm just extra suspicious today :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

twokidsandafarm said:


> Ok, hmmm, I just found another doeling from another farm. Sorry for the overload of pics and questions.
> ADGA reg. purebred doeling. They are asking $300. I personally like this doeling more than the others.
> 
> Her dam- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001567932
> 
> Her sire- http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001511177
> 
> The doeling
> View attachment 59937
> 
> 
> Her dam
> View attachment 59938
> 
> 
> Her sire
> View attachment 59940
> 
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


I like this one a lot better, overall better looking.


----------



## goathiker

Oh much much nicer. I didn't even want to tell you what I thought of the first 2.


----------



## KW Farms

I would for sure pass on the first two. The third doeling looks much nicer. Nicer looking sire and dam for sure.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I too like the third one better  I'd still like to see the dams udder as I am not super impressed with a lot that that farm has.. But they do have a few that I like a good deal


----------



## nchen7

out of the three, i also like the 3rd one. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed the uphill-ness (thanks Stephanie for backing me up on that....)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I don't like how it seems like they purposefully set up the goats uphill. they should be on flat ground to really get a sense of what their topline looks like. my goats have terrible conformation, and when they have their front feet elevated, they look like they have a much flatter topline..... that's just my :2cents:


I saw and was winding the same thing Ni


----------



## nchen7

ok, just so you don't think I'm crazy about the standing uphill making toplines look better.....see my doe Missy. on flat ground, she's so angular looking. but look when her front feet are elevated? so flat! (and Stephanie, see her munching on the bananas....you were asking about that before).


----------



## milk and honey

That was the first thing I noticed too!... All the uphill photos...? Either they don't have level ground or they're trying too hard..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cybercat

Skip the first two and go after the thrid one. Even though the sire is good on the first two the dams are not as good and doeling are taking after the dams. Third one is a much more solid LM package, good on paper and in photo with both parents looking good.


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Personally the father on the first 2 isnt all that great. He wouldn't be one of those bucks that would improve much on any doe. The mothers on the other hand arnt as bad. It also makes me suspicious like the others said that on all of the photos (even the one with the baby on the barrel ) they are all uphill. The 3rd doeling and her parents are a whole lot better. Love the dam. And the father has a nice slope that is all natural. totally go with number 3.... Shes a good deal from what we can see


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Thanks for responding everyone! I'm waiting for the third one's breeder to get back to me to see if she is still available. I'll call tomorrow if not. If she's available, I'll most likely buy her! 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## NyGoatMom

What a cutie she is Ni...and wow...the uphill makes a big difference.


----------



## nchen7

I know right! i never noticed really until i had them critiqued, then they'd pose with their front feet up, and their back just went STRAIGHT. i tell them all the time that's how they're supposed to look all the time. yes, i try to shame my goats, but they don't care. i still love them, so it's ok....


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Well, I've got in contact with Lynnhaven dairy goats. Now I'm hoping to buy a doeling from her. The third doeling's farm still haven't gotten back to me, oh well, that's ok. I'll post pics when available! 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a doe with the Lynnhaven herd name and I LOVE her  and Trickyroo (who I got my girl from) on here deals with her quite often and is happy with all her goats from her


----------

